# What do these things do?



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2007)

And.. I've noticed that if I'm in the POST REPLY window for more than roughly five minutes, and then click SUBMIT POST..I discover that I'm logged out.

Also notice that the NEW THREAD listings vary enormously, depending on your logged in or logged out status.

All part of the plan?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2007)

The icons are for linking to places like digg, etc.

One way to keep from being logged out is to click the "Keep me logged in" box when you do login to keep yourself from getting logged out.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2007)

evangilder said:


> The icons are for linking to places like digg, etc.



I have no idea what that means..But in that case I guess I won't be needing them then!?..thanks.



> One way to keep from being logged out is to click the "Keep me logged in" box when you do login to keep yourself from getting logged out.



There is a "Remember me?" box you can 'tick'...but I thought that only referred to the password memory?
Cannot see/find "Keep me logged in" box.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2007)

You're probably right, too many things to click. Click that check box and it will keep you logged in. I do that because having to keep logging in irritates me.

The other things are places that I haven't used either, so I am not real sure, but I believe they provide links to interesting or similar material.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, I'll try 'ticking' the "Remember me?" box and see how that goes..thanks again.


----------

